# cable input power adapter cord (welding)



## newtowelding

Hola,

¿Estoy buscando como decir "cable input power adapter core" en español.   ¿Es correcto decir, "adaptador de cable de alimentación de entrada" ? Es para una soldador MIG.

Gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## Keahi

Hola.
Cuando he visto tu pregunta de inmediato pensé "Cable del adaptador de entrada", pero viendo tu intento de traducción me hace dudar. Sobre todo porque luego de ver tu intento me has hecho pensar en que los equipos de soldadura ya vienen preparados para conectarse a la red, sin necesidad de adaptador de corriente de entrada, éste está incorporado en el equipo.
Ok, ¿entonces puedes describir un poco el elemento que intentas traducir? 
Creo que así podría ayudarte a encontrar el nombre en castellano.
Un abrazo.


----------



## newtowelding

Hola Keahi,

La verdad es que no tengo más información, lo cual lo esta haciendo muy difícil de traducir.  
También hay un "cable dual voltaje input adapter" como parte opcional o de reemplazo para la misma soldadora MIG.  El " cable input power adapter core" forma parte de una lista de los contenidos de la soldadora.  (Estoy traduciendo un manual una vez más).  Intentare averiguar más información, pero por el momento es todo lo que tengo.

Gracias Keahi.


----------



## Keahi

Hola.
Mira esta enlace http://www.lincolnelectric.com/en-us/Equipment/Pages/product.aspx?product=K3018-2
Verás que el adaptador de voltaje lo lleva incorporado, tú sólo tienes que seleccionarlo de acuerdo al tipo de red que tengas.
Si tuvieras alguna foto de lo que te está rompiendo la cabeza, a lo mejor podríamos resolver el misterio.
Otra pregunta, no se trata de una máquina china ¿verdad?
Un abrazo.


----------



## newtowelding

Hola,
Tengo más información:

-el cable le permite conectar con diferentes fuentes de alimentación.  
-no forma parte de la soldadora (es aparte)
-mide unos 2 pies

lo siguiente es la información que tengo en inglés:  the power adapter cable is a small extension cord that has a 115V male plug on one end and a 230V female receptackle on the other.  

Me parece que el enlace que me ha enviado es muy parecido...pero no estoy del todo seguro.

Gracias.


----------



## Keahi

Hola.
Si buscas en las características de la máquina deberías encontrar el voltaje de alimentación, Power supply input 110V/220V o algo como 90-240V,  esto querría decir que la máquina lleva incorporado el adaptador o es multivoltaje, lo cual sería lo normal.
Si es así, entonces lo que se adapta es el enchufe (male plug) a la toma y sería "Cable adaptador de toma de red", para una traducción lo más correcta posible.
Si el cable lleva una breve descripción puede ser algo así:
"Cable de alimentación. Opción de conectar a tomacorriente de 110V". Por ejemplo y es lo que yo sugiero.
En cuanto a lo de cable dual, yo supongo que viene un cable y a su enchufe puede añadirse otro enchufe adicional para poder conectarlo a las tomas de 110v y de 220v, sin olvidar cambiar el selector de voltaje o no si es multivoltaje. Si es así podría ser:
Cable de alimentación con adaptador a 110V (2 piezas). Donde se sobreentiende que luego de "alimenteación" se ha omitido "de 220V" que sería el voltaje principal de la máquina. 
Espero que algo de esto te ayude.
Un abrazo.


----------



## Keahi

Hello Newtowelding.
I've found a link that I'm sure will interest you.
This is the Mig welding machine http://www.millerwelds.com/products/mig/product.php?model=M00245
You shouldn't miss this video [...]
This would be in Spanish "Cable de alimentación con enchufes intercambiables para tomas de 110V o 220V".
Is this what you were looking for?
¿Lo he hecho bien?
Un abrazo.


----------



## newtowelding

Gracias Keahi por la información.  Aún estoy buscando más detalles para poder traducirlo.  Intentare conseguir una foto si es posible....
!Qué difícil!


----------



## newtowelding

Hola Keahi,

Aqui tengo fotos del cable.  No tiene enchufes adicionales, es un cable con 115V a un extremo y 230V al otro..  ¿Qué piensa?


----------



## newtowelding

Hola,

También tengo lo siguiente:

adp cord = this is the actual adapter, it shows the male 115 and female 230 on it. The 115 will plug into a regular wall receptacle and the 230 female is where you plug in the male 230 plug that is attached to the welder.
 
p cord welder= the 230 male end of the power wire of the welder. This will plug into a 230 male wall receptacle for 230 volt operation or into the adapter cord for 115 volt.  The machine will automatically know which incoming power it is hooked into.


----------



## Keahi

Hola.
Entonces yo entiendo que la máquina es multivoltaje, (The machine will automatically know which incoming power it is hooked into.), y el cable adaptador sirve para conectarla a una toma de red de 115V.
La máquina ya viene con un cable incorporado que debe tener un enchufe (male connector) de 230V que es su voltaje principal y se puede conectar a una toma de red directamente. El adaptador debe tener un conector hembra al cual el enchufe de la máquina (the male connector) se enchufará para que la máquina pueda funcionar en una toma de red de 110V, a la que irá enchufado la otra punta del cable adaptador (male connector of the adapter). El voltaje será detectado automáticamente por la máquina.

En castellano, yo sugiero "Cable adaptador, para trabajar con tomacorrientes de 115V", esto se entenderá bien y es lo suficientemente técnico para un catálogo.
Espero que la información sea útil.
Un abrazo.


----------



## newtowelding

Hola,
Gracias por todo su ayuda.  Es difícil cuando uno no tenga la máquina delante además de no saber mucho sobre el tema de soldadura.  Me ha ayudado mucho como siempre y he aprendido algo nuevo. Siempre es muy interesante trabajar con el tema. 
Un abrazo.


----------

